
Are Paul Graham and professional golfer Phil Mickelson long lost twins? (something fun for today) - mattzitzmann
http://web.mit.edu/mattz/www/pg/pg.html
======
brett
This has come up before

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4043>

------
staunch
PG is a Lisp hacker, I don't think he plays golf:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl_Golf>

